# Nail Clipper or Grinder?



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think the easiest one to use is the guillotine style. I just bought this one from DrsDostersSmith.com and it works really good. You should also buy the powder for bleeding if you clip them too short.










Dog Nail Care: Nail Trimmer Kit by Drs. Foster & Smith











ClotIt | Ferret & Small Pet Healthcare from DrsFosterSmith.com


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think it comes down to personal preference. I find scissor-style clippers easier to handle but I prefer to sand any sharp edges down with the grinder afterwards.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

These are my favorite nail clippers: 





My favorite option is to be able to use both the clippers and a dremel. I'll cut down as much as I can, and then do a little filing down with the dremel. Some dogs are so much better behaved with one method over the other though, that for those dogs I'll just use which ever they prefer.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My guys don't like the vibration of the dremels and it generally ends up taking FOREVER trimming nails using a dremel. I have friends who have dogs that lounge in their laps and zone out while getting their manicures with the dremel, but I've not had that luck. 

I use the Millers Forge scissors type of clippers... usually do it when necessary with my older boy who hates having his nails done.... the youngest boy has to have his nails really short for showing, so his are done 1-2 times a week. Just nipping the ends to keep them short.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use a dremel  At least once a week, sometimes more if the nails seem to be getting longer, It does not take me much time at all - 4 dogs and nails, feet trimming, other trimming as needed and full comb outs usually takes me less than an hour, then I get to vacuum LOL


----------



## Go 4 It (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks folks! Great suggestions.


----------



## deadmanh (Jul 2, 2015)

Is there a technique to getting your dogs to ease up to the dremel/ grinder?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

To the OP, do yourself a giant favor and when your new puppy comes home, work several times a week on handling his feet, individual toes and nails and associating the activity with treats. Pretend to clip his nails almost every day just like you would work on obedience, build it into your playtime routine. Keep it up the first year of his life and you will be glad you did.

For desensitizing to the grinder, you can get out a jar of peanut butter and put a little dab on the bottom of the handle and let him lick it off, after a couple sessions of that you can try turning it on low and have him lick peanut butter off your finger, just gradually spend time with it. Also, if your dog is really, really upset by the dremel. Realize that you may need to literally do one nail a day and quit before he gets really worked up. Having someone help you may be a good way to go, they dispense peanut butter or a treat while you work on the nails. The bottom line is do not rush it.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I use a dremel on Cooper. In my opinion, it's easier and you're less likely to quick them-plus it'll turn slightly pink before you actually make them bleed. I started using it on him as a puppy. My husband would hold him with a hot dog or peanut butter and I'd do his feet. Doesn't bother him at all now, he'll just let me do it. I tried to start on my 5 year old and she'll run for the hills like it's the scariest thing ever....so in my opinion, as long as you start with them when they're a puppy, I'd go with the dremel.


----------

